# [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD



## n3rd (19. Oktober 2014)

*[Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*

Hallo liebe Liebenden! 

Ich möchte meine zwei "augenkrebsverursachende" (22" und 24") Monitore in die Rente schicken und mir ein Monitor zulegen,
der diese beide ersetzt. Da ich eher Gelegenheitsspieler bin, soll der neue Moni primär für's Arbeiten (Office, CAD, Photoshop,
Programmieren, AfterEffects, usw.) verwenden werden.

Meine Kandidaten zur Zeit sind:

1. Samsung Monitor U28D590D - Ich benötige die Soundbar nicht
und könnte diese zB in der Bucht verticken, was den Kaufpreis erheblich absenkt.

2. QNIX QX320QHD Super Ultra DP S - Würde samt Mwst. ca. 440 € kosten. Kann übertaktet werden + Flickr Free Technologie
+ Pivot + kein Blaustich + 32" - uU mit Bleeding - 1 Jahr Garantie 

Ich tendiere irgendwie zu dem Koreaner, da mMn 2560x1440 auf 32" besser für die Arbeit sind, als 4k auf 28" (da Windoff nicht vernünftig skalieren kann).
Man hat zudem zwei untersch. Technologien hier gegenüber zu stehen - IPS vs TN. Bei dem Koreaner wird das Panel von BenQ verwendet, welches angeblich
99 % von sRGB abdecken kann... 

Was sagt Ihr dazu? Bin so ziemlich unsicher.... Oder gänzlich ein anderes Moni?


Vielen Dank und Lg. n3rd


p.s.: Da von dem Koreaner keine Reviews zu lesen gibt, würde ich mich an diese Arbeit machen - falls er es sein sollte.


----------



## t0rs0 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*

Ich kenne mich mit Monitoren selbst nicht so gut aus und bin gerade auch selber am suchen.
Was ich aber sagen kann ist, dass du darauf achten solltest was für eine Grafikkarte du hast.
Ich habe mir einen Asus PB287Q 4k Monitor bestellt, von dem ich dachte, dass meine neue High-End Grafikkarte (Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290) das ohne Probleme packen sollte.
Als ich den dann bekommen habe hat sich herausgestellt, dass AMD Grafikkarten unabhängig von deren technischen Spezifikationen 4k nur mit 30Hz betreiben können.
schweren Herzens schicke ich den nun zurrück und gucke mich nach einem WQHD Bildschirm um.

LG t0rs0


----------



## n3rd (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*

Hi moin, torso!

Danke für den Hinweis, aber das mit den 30 Hz ist nicht deiner AMD geschuldet, sondern
oder:

a) Deinen Einstellungen

oder wesentlich wahrscheinlicher 

b) Du hast HDMI Kabel verwendet! Dieses kann 4k nur mit 30 Hz darstellen. Für 4k @ 60 Hz wird DVI-D oder der Displayport 1.2 benötigt.


----------



## D-FENS (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*

Beim Asus PB287Q muss man im OSD zunächst DisplayPort 1.2 einstellen. Mit den Standardeinstellungen ab Werk nimmt er sonst nur 30 Hz bei UHD entgegen. Das mitgelieferte Kabel kann 60 Hz.

 @n3rd:
 Bei Deinem Samsung-Kandidaten soll der Standfuß unheimlich wackelig sein, dafür hat er aber im Vergleich zu den anderen günstigen 4K-Schirmen wohl recht gute Farben.
 Wenn Du auch spielst: Hast Du Dir schonmal den Acer XB280HK angeschaut?


----------



## n3rd (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*

Danke für den Tipp D-Fens, aber ich spiele so gut wie nie. Zudem habe ich eine R9 290, was denn Sinn von G-Sync sinnlos macht!


----------



## t0rs0 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*



n3rd schrieb:


> Hi moin, torso!
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis, aber das mit den 30 Hz ist nicht deiner AMD geschuldet, sondern
> oder:
> ...


 
Das war mir auch alles klar! AMD und 4k 60Hz funktioniert einfach nicht. Auch wenn man es mit Tricks zum laufen bringt, dann gibt es Flimmern. Ich habe sehr intensiv im Internet recherchiert und es schein für das Problem auch keine Lösung zu geben.

Naja Bildschirm ist jetzt eh zurrückgeschickt und 4k war auch ein wenig übertrieben (aber durchaus auch ziemlich geil )


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*

Du kanst auch den downsampling bildschirm nehmen 2560x1440... Und ihn einfach auf 4k quälen über den treiber... Bei nvidea gehts, wies bei amd da aussieht glaub ich muss man bissel üfteln was ich so gelesen hab...
Ich spiele teilweise auch ganes in 4k auf nen hd bikdschirm... Also du müsstest in die "offizielle 4k unterstützung" nicht unbedingt jnvestieren^^


----------



## n3rd (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*

Irgendwie driftet der Thread von der gestellten Frage ab!


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*

wiso ich habe dir doch n ratschlag + eigene einschätzung gegeben.. das ist kein abtriften


----------



## Atent123 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*

Das 4k 60 Herz bei AMD nicht geht ist mir neu.Es gibt auch einige die mit zwei r9 290 4k mit 60 Herz zocken.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*



t0rs0 schrieb:


> Das war mir auch alles klar! AMD und 4k 60Hz funktioniert einfach nicht. Auch wenn man es mit Tricks zum laufen bringt, dann gibt es Flimmern. Ich habe sehr intensiv im Internet recherchiert und es schein für das Problem auch keine Lösung zu geben.
> 
> Naja Bildschirm ist jetzt eh zurrückgeschickt und 4k war auch ein wenig übertrieben (aber durchaus auch ziemlich geil )


 
Dann hast du einfach irgendwas gehörig falsch gemacht.
Man braucht keine "Tricks" dafür 
Ich kann nicht genau beurteilen was du da falsch gemacht hast, aber irgendwas hast du ganz essentiell falsch gemacht.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*

je nach game schaff ich es mit 2x 670er in 4k zu spielen ohne flimemrn oder irgendwelche andren probs... auser ev fps da ich nur je 2gb vram hab...
aber 4k ist bei nvidea wie bei amd flimemrfrei spielbar


----------



## n3rd (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*

@Noxx: Ich benötige einen Kaufratschlag... Entscheidungshilfe... Vorschläge für konkrete Monitore!


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*

Wie wäre es denn mit dem BenQ BL3200PT?
Allerdings solltest du den kalibrieren, wenn du farbverbindlich arbeiten willst.
Bei den anderen Monitoren wäre das aber genauso ratsam.


----------



## n3rd (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*

Hi JoM79!

Mit dem BenQ BL3200PT bin ich auch liebäugeln. Leider ist dieser nirgends zu bekommen (Der Qnix hat das selbe Panel!).
Der einzig hier noch zu vernünftigen Preisen zu erhaltende Moni mit dem selben Panel ist der von Acer.


EDIT: Sehe gerade, dass der Acer lt. geizhals ein anderes Panel verbaut!


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*

Wie siehts denn aus mit 27", da hast du wesentlich mehr Auswahl.


----------



## n3rd (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*

Diese schließe ich auch nicht aus. Mein aktueller Favorit ist dieser hier - Link: BenQ BL2710PT, 27" (9H.LAALB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die 27" liegen ja auch alle in diesem Preisbereich u. für das Geld bekommt man ja bereits den Qnix mit 32" (inkl. Zoll). Das ist eben 
die einzige Tatsache, die mich aus dem Konzept haut.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*

Dafür hat der Qnix auch keine Höhenverstellung und nur 1 Jahr Garantie.
Beim BenQ hast du volle Ergonomie und 3 Jahre Vor-Ort-Austauschservice.


----------



## n3rd (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Monitor - Kaufberatung erwünscht] UHD vs QHD*

Auf der anderen Seite steht eine 5" größere Bilddiagonale.


----------

